# Eddie Quinn - The Approach



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone been to any of his seminars or classes? I've heard good things and I'm probably going to start going to one of his guys classes once a week, he's running monthly seminars in London too, might be a good chance for us London and Southeast people to get together for some weekend training, his seminars are on sundays which is pretty handy for me.

http://www.the-approach.com/


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

complete wast of time. his windmilling technique isnt used in say thaiboxing,kickboxing,western boxing,sanda ect because it dosnt work.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, does not sound promising...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

its the boring martial arts that work. judo and boxing are probably the best but there normal and boring. even a good system like thaiboxing isnt used that much in mma, i mean how many kicks are executed in an mma fight compared to a proper muay thai fight in thailand? dont get me wrong i love thaiboxing and have trained with many great kru's but its the boring punches and clinch work that are most effective not so much the head kicks and flying knee's.

i have been in a few fights in my time and i have never really has to hit someone.

in my experiences this is how a streetfight goes, twat trys to hit me painfully slowly with a big right haymaker, i side step, twat almosts falls on his face and trys to hit me a bit more and i move out the way a bit more, so the twat trys to grab me and hit me i sweep his leg and the twat falls on the concrete and winds himself.

in the eyes of the law i havent done any thing wrong and i dont really have to hurt anyone. sometimes you will have to cross check a groin kick wich leaves your attack hobbling in pain. so thats some basic boxing evasion a judo technique five year olds learn and a check but you couldnt do dvds and a seminar on the back of it.

if you want to check it out and enjoy the aproach then more power to you but imo its the tried and tested sparring based systems like boxing judo wrestling ect that are the best maybe the aproach works, maybe it dosnt, has it ever been tested? i know that say osoto gari works, i have used it hundreds of thousands of times in randori against trained fit ressisting oponents and its been used millions and millions of times and is used in judo jujutsu bjj samo catch wrestling luta liva akido karate sanda free style wrestling roman greco wrestling and probably a hundred other martial arts i dont know about.

theres nothing new in martial arts only things that have past the test of time and things that have become obscure.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mainly just fancied it as the lessons are pretty focussed around sparring and pad work (and the guy has offered me a great deal!)


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

toxo said:


> complete wast of time. his windmilling technique isnt used in say thaiboxing,kickboxing,western boxing,sanda ect because it dosnt work.


I do agree with you but the above are all sports

but a lot of Krav Maga style systems couldnt be used in sports as it all involves attacks to soft spots (groin eyes etc) if they were used in sport there wouldnt be many competitors left.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wierdly had Mr Quinn himself send me a message through the forum.. Nice to see he keeps abreast of what people are saying. I'm going to give it a go I hear Matt is a good guy (and not just from Mr Quinn!) and a really good instructor with a well rounded TMA background. As Benny said it's not a true MMA type thing it's more like Krav, I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------

